# Help With Ebonizing Birch



## Jonicus (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Everyone. This is my first time here. I have a restoration project ahead of me and it is a 1950's Milo Baughmen dining table. I will be restoring it to its former beauty as a gift for my mother. The top is made of rose wood, oak and birch. The sides and legs are of ebonized birch and that's where I am in trouble. I don't know what will be the best way to do this. I am just starting the project and I have a little time before I will get to that part. I am grateful for any and all help/ advice with this project. I plan to update as I go along as well. The first two pictures are a before the restoration and the end goal. Thanks again.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd be tempted to go with a commercial stain. Birch is kind of soft and doesn't have the tannins necessary for the usual ebonizing processes, but I know I've used a couple of dark commercial stains that'd penetrate fairly well…


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

India ink paint it on until the wood won't absorb anymore you can buy it at a art supply store.


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

general finishes makes a good black water base dye. bob


----------



## ROB_IN_MN (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree with higtron. I've used india and it gets totally black. I used it on oak and it still showed the grain nicely, if that's what you're after.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Get a can of black Ronan Japan Color paste. Nothing will be blacker or more permanent. Thin with naptha and wipe it on. Top with any clear coat.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

You can use cathecol and iron disolved in vinegar. It is what I use and it works great with any kind of wood, even pine.


----------

